# nervous



## mmarris (Jan 5, 2009)

so I know that I should probably see a therapist or something to try to help my anxiety and stuff, my mom wants me to, but I can't bring myself to go. Does anyone else have this problem that out of all my anxieties, going to a therapist is like my biggest one? I think it's a mixture of not wanting to tell a stranger about my life, but also that by going it feels like I'm admitting that something is wrong with me. I went once in eighth grade but I didn't want to tell her anything so I lied and said that everything was fine so that my mom would stop making me go. It's just hard because I want the results, getting better, but don't actually want to go.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

talk to her like shes your best friend. i know its hard. but after a while, you might start getting used to her and open up.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

mmarris said:


> also that by going it feels like I'm admitting that something is wrong with me


From a thread I made before about whether or not I should see a psychologist...



Cypress said:


> I'm embarrassed to go, because then I would finally have to 100% admit that my SA (whatever degree it may be) is causing serious problems with my life.


I have come to realize that I admitted to myself that something is wrong with me as soon as I googled Social Anxiety. I originally did not want to go see somebody for help, but I have been convinced it is worth a shot.

If you want I'll let you know how it goes after my first visit because I felt and still feel what you're describing.


----------



## mmarris (Jan 5, 2009)

haha I know what you mean but it's hard for me to even admit to my mom that I need to go nevermind talking to her. And cypress, I see what you mean and I'd love to hear how it goes for you! Still don't know if I'm brave enough yet.. lol


----------



## Lirael (Jan 6, 2009)

Today my mom was talking with a friend who suggested a woman in the area. She might charge on a scale so there goes my last excuse. My last experience with therapy kinda sucked. Plus I have a very hard time trusting anyone, therapist or no. I think I'm also kind of afraid of what getting "better" means since I've been this way most of my life. But I'm going to try to go. If it sucks, it sucks, I'll never have to go again and I can just get drunk and/or high if it continues to bother me... So anyway I say if you have the opportunity just go once. You never know, it may help.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

The opening up part was never a problem, but once I had "goals" ... that's where the problems began. I was (and still am) rather passive about therapy. I don't have the motivation to push myself to try new things. I wait until days where I am (for whatever reason) feeling more confident. Therapy is good though for pushing you to do things because you feel guilty if you don't.

I often felt pressured to do things - though my therapist was very patient. The pressure would come from "if I don't do this (ie face my fears at a food court and order from a new place) I won't have much to say in therapy today...".


----------

